# blackening of glass on stove



## thedaras (24 Nov 2008)

Hi, I have a stove and no matter what fuel I use,coal,briquettes,logs ,the glass at the front goes black and therfore we cant see the flame.I clean it each time before I light it but it still goes black.
Anyone any idea how I can prevent this happening?
Thanks


----------



## leex (24 Nov 2008)

Is there an airwash device on the stove? I have a stove with an airwash that works excellently and my parents have a different brand stove with an airwash that doesn't seem to work at all. I'd say the draught in the chimney could be a factor in this also.


----------



## glic83 (24 Nov 2008)

when you light the fire leave the door open for a few mins untill the fire gets going properly then close the door,we still get some black parts on  the glass but a wipe of a cloth the next day and its gone


----------



## PGD1 (24 Nov 2008)

also the easiest way to clean is to use newspaper with some of the ash from the grate....


----------



## builder ed (24 Nov 2008)

If you use a Paint scraper with a sharp (Stanley Knife Type) blade it will take off the black soot from the glass.


----------



## NHG (24 Nov 2008)

Sorry guys, but I think that the poster wants to know if there is a way of stopping the glass going black while it is lighting so that they can see the flame.

As someone posted above, my stove also has an air wash system - my stove is a Jotul and I would'nt part with it for the world.  I find my that my stove is very fuel efficient as I have some stanley's in my investment properties and they are not as fuel efficient and are harder to clean out but they are cheaper to buy.

I think that this is the type of thing that people need to look at when purchasing a stove.


----------



## thedaras (24 Nov 2008)

HI thanks for the replies.
As NHG said its a preventative measure Im looking for.
I have no idea what an Airwash is,Could somesbody enlighten me Please?
Can I buy one?
Its not a problem cleaning the glass,its how to stop it happening that Im trying to figure out.
Thanks again


----------



## serotoninsid (24 Nov 2008)

Make sure your fire isn't smouldering. I turned down the air intake a bit too much the other night and fire produced a lot more 'tar' - with glass getting a lot more dirty than usual as a result.
Some fuels are cleaner than others. Logs would probably be the cleanest of the fuels your using.


----------



## shoegal (24 Nov 2008)

I'll second that about the logs/wood, you will have far less black on the glass if you use logs. It might take a couple of lights, but if you burn only logs a few times and turn the stove up high for a bit each time, you should see the glass clearing.


----------



## PGD1 (24 Nov 2008)

an airwash is where there is a slit at the top near the glass door that allows air to flow down over the insideof the glass, stopping the blackening. I have this and it works unless you have a log too close to the door.


----------



## jmrc (24 Nov 2008)

I agree with the use of logs, and make sure they are seasoned. Wet logs will not help. Also, don't over load your stove as this may not help either. Try the simple things first like using some of those sut burner sachets that you can get in the supermarket. As a matter of interest what make is your stove?


----------



## thedaras (24 Nov 2008)

Hi, will try all the suggestions,thanks.
I dont know the make as I bought it in greystones about 5 years ago,but had to move house with work for 2 of those years and only got it installed recently.


----------



## priscilla (25 Nov 2008)

Same thing happened us and we contacted the place we bought the stovax, they recommended burning a real hot fire, does the trick every time.


----------

